
Show HN: Find a team for Ludum Dare - meseguer1998
https://crowdforge.io/ludumdare
======
wingerlang
Kinda confusing. I assume the colored in ones are that teams filled positions,
however some have profiles pictures and some don't.

The "card" itself has a header with one person, so it kinda looks like they
are all people and the filled in things are their skills.

Or something, as I mention, it was kinda confusing.

